# Best bones



## jennyjenn (Dec 6, 2013)

Yazzie is not a fan of bones, at least none that I have tried and at 7 months she needs to chew! I haven't tried rawhides but I've tried the butcher block bones, antlers, and bull horns, any suggestions?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't give my dog rawhide. i give him elk antlers, deer antlers
and beef femur bones. the beef bones i give him are center cut 
(not split). sometimes i give him a whole femur bone.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't know what "butcher block bones" are, unless they are the ones that are "smoked" which is a form of cooking. All meat bones should be raw. I use knuckle bones and shank bones. Just make sure that they are much bigger than her mouth!
You could also try cow or horse hooves.

RAWHIDE is DEADLY to some dogs! I'd steer clear of those!

Moms


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I give beef marrow (soup) bones raw frozen. They love them. The bigger chunks are for the Shepherds the smaller ones are for my little mixes.










Also a kong filled with canned food and kibble is something that keeps them busy as well.


----------



## jennyjenn (Dec 6, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> I give beef marrow (soup) bones raw frozen. They love them. The bigger chunks are for the Shepherds the smaller ones are for my little mixes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you get your bones from.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

jennyjenn said:


> Where do you get your bones from.


The local grocery store. Either Scolari's or sometimes Safeway. They also sometimes have pigs feet or beef feet. Look in the frozen section. They sometimes have the big whole femur bone with the knuckles on each end. When they do, I ask the butcher behind the counter to cut it up for me.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

My vet told me not to give soup bones to my dogs. I had to take one of my shepherds to the vets for a x-ray. He had slivers of bone in his stomach. He had to be put on Medicine to pass it. My vet told me to give raw hides. I don't buy them that often, once in a while. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Raw beef marrow bones. My dogs can't resist them and it keeps them occupied...for a little while anyway! I order my frozen through my natural pet store.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pup_pup (Dec 21, 2013)

I've had a lot of success with XL antlers (they don't make a mess, so that's a plus). I also feed my puppy about half of his daily food through a kong. I load some kibble in, throw in a little peanut butter or cottage cheese and water to make it sticky, then let him at it!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog likes antlers too, def no rawhide or smoked bones.

I also like feeding her dehydrated duck feet, chicken necks, turkey wings, beef tracheas etc. as a chew treat, although they don't last as long.


----------



## jennyjenn (Dec 6, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> The local grocery store. Either Scolari's or sometimes Safeway. They also sometimes have pigs feet or beef feet. Look in the frozen section. They sometimes have the big whole femur bone with the knuckles on each end. When they do, I ask the butcher behind the counter to cut it up for me.


Ok this may be a dumb question, but you give them those raw frozen bones just as is from the store? Raw and frozen, with all the meat on them?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that looks like a femur bone. in the shopping cart. i give my dog fresh cut
whole and center cut femur bones as is. make sure the bone is beef or bison.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I give raw beef rib bones (meat on/off). Raw sliced beef neck meat on. Beef Soup bones from the grocery meat dept. and bully sticks.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Im so glad you posted a picture. Now im sure ive been giving my dogs femur bones. Most butchers i went too only had femurs with small amounts of meat. I finally found one that will leave extra meat on. I pay way more for it though.
I tried giving Dexter a whole chicken now thats hes almost a year but all he did was drag it around the floor, ugh. He played with it but wouldnt eat it, Im surprised because he loves cooked chicken breast and rice. I guess thats what happens when you feed your dog kibble, they have no idea what to do with real meat.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

meek said:


> My vet told me not to give soup bones to my dogs. I had to take one of my shepherds to the vets for a x-ray. He had slivers of bone in his stomach. He had to be put on Medicine to pass it. My vet told me to give raw hides. I don't buy them that often, once in a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



OMG! 
I would be looking for a new vet. To recommend rawhide is just crazy! Not only is it full of chemicals, but it can cause intestinal blockages. 

You are supposed to give the dog the bone and let him gnaw on it to clean his teeth, take it away before he starts to break off pieces.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Msmaria said:


> Im so glad you posted a picture. Now im sure ive been giving my dogs femur bones. Most butchers i went too only had femurs with small amounts of meat. I finally found one that will leave extra meat on. I pay way more for it though.
> I tried giving Dexter a whole chicken now thats hes almost a year but all he did was drag it around the floor, ugh. He played with it but wouldnt eat it, Im surprised because he loves cooked chicken breast and rice. I guess thats what happens when you feed your dog kibble, they have no idea what to do with real meat.


Glad it helped. I was so confused when I first came here about which bones people were talking about I started taking pictures to confirm. LOL My husband thought I was nuts.  

I pay anywhere from 1.49 to 1.99 a pound for the beef femur bones.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

meek said:


> My vet told me not to give soup bones to my dogs. I had to take one of my shepherds to the vets for a x-ray. He had slivers of bone in his stomach. He had to be put on Medicine to pass it. My vet told me to give raw hides. I don't buy them that often, once in a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just for the record, the slivers in the stomach were because the bones were boiled.


----------



## MeAko (Feb 16, 2014)

So even big pork bones when cooked are not good? These are big bones and won't break, they just get chipped down from both ends which gives my 6 month old hours of joy.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I will buy mine beef soup bones every once in awhile at the grocery store since they both love them. Might get some beef rib bones next time for a change.

Never thought about femur bones though. Do they have ones that have the knuckles already cut off or no?



MeAko said:


> So even big pork bones when cooked are not good? These are big bones and won't break, they just get chipped down from both ends which gives my 6 month old hours of joy.


I wouldn't recommend giving any bone that's been cooked. Too risky.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Most butchers i went too only had femurs with small amounts of meat. I finally found one that will leave extra meat on. I pay way more for it though.


Lucky you - you should be nice to this butcher and I'm sure your GSD will love ripping all the extra meat from the bone


----------

